
Watch Bacteria Evade Antibiotics and Transform into Superbugs - arunc
http://www.npr.org/sections/health-shots/2016/09/08/492965889/watch-bacteria-invade-antibiotics-and-transform-into-superbugs
======
sctb
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12470703](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12470703).

